# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Whats Your Favorite Exercise

## BIGPHIL

Military Barbell Press In Front Of Neck

----------


## Flexor

In terms of fun rather than overall benefit, I would have to say I enjoy underhand grip chins the most. After that it would probably be lunges, then dips, then hack squats.

----------


## MASTER

Bench

----------


## Epiphany

SLDL's

----------


## Phildude

Shrugs, I'd like the head to rest on a pyramid.  :Smilie:

----------


## Flexor

Interesting choices people

----------


## S.P.G

> Bench


fo,sho,

----------


## S.P.G

of any tricep ex,

----------


## Dave321

sex.

----------


## LAW

Legs, squats, leg extensions & any calf exersize. My legs & hips are the muscle group most changed by working these body parts out to the max!

----------


## MASTER

> fo,sho,


Yeh its my fave but i absolutely suck at it, which is a bit strange really!

----------


## BIGPHIL

> Legs, squats, leg extensions & any calf exersize. My legs & hips are the muscle group most changed by working these body parts out to the max!


 
LOOKIN THICK

----------


## ripped4fsu

> Military Barbell Press In Front Of Neck


Same here  :Big Grin:

----------


## dbo85

Bench by far... James C what are you throwin up anyways??

----------


## TADOLFI

EZCurl barbell with perfect form.
Love it when it feels like the Biceps are gonna explode!

----------


## justincredible

Pull ups...or Bench...

Chaining the bench to my belt and doing pullups...there we go.

----------


## doby48

Dumbbell Military Press & Dips

----------


## MASTER

> Bench by far... James C what are you throwin up anyways??


Well i dont really do maxes on bench (because im shit at it) but im guessing i cant put up much more than about 350!

----------


## S.P.G

> Dumbbell Military Press & Dips


i love dips to the pump is unreal...

----------


## S.P.G

> sex.


thats it right there 100% agree........

----------


## MoneyAddyct

Incline Dumbbell Curls

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

exercise that is most beneficial for overall build or just favorite exercise? my favorite is BARBELL ROWS BY FAR! underhand baby!

----------


## pilipo

bench or bb curls are my favorite to do but best for me would have to be squats till i puke

----------


## Flexor

> exercise that is most beneficial for overall build or just favorite exercise? my favorite is BARBELL ROWS BY FAR! underhand baby!


nice choice keezy  :Thumps Up:

----------


## stocky121

> GAY sex.





if thats what your into bro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :LOL:

----------


## Flexor

> if thats what your into bro


 :LOL:  

That's a cheap edit, haha

----------


## Canadiantiger

Deadlifts without question.

----------


## Tren Bull

reverse grip incline curls, and reverse grip military press are two of my favorites

----------


## Sage

seated db press.

----------


## singern

*Dumbell fly's*

My bread and butter

----------


## pogo

clean and presses do it for me

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> nice choice keezy


thanks flex  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bazerk

> *Dumbell fly's*
> 
> My bread and butter


I concur, feels f-ing awesome doing them.

----------


## WEBB

any and all. they all give me some sort of pump so i love it all, except cardio.

----------


## ttuprincess

SQUATS!

heavy and low.. ass to the grass!

----------


## aspengc8

> Deadlifts without question.


Same here. Love doin em barefoot, really feel the push through your heels.

----------


## stayinstacked

Deadlifts

----------


## chest6

Deadlifts/bent over rows/squats are my favorites

----------


## biganfg

I'd Have to say squats i wanna squat like ronnie, just so i can scream as loud as he does in the gym "LIGHT WEIGHT BABIEEE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## biganfg

> any and all. they all give me some sort of pump so i love it all, except cardio.


 I have to agree with you on that. They are all good except for cardio, nothing more boring could exist!!

----------


## Flexor

> I have to agree with you on that. They are all good except for cardio, nothing more boring could exist!!


I have to disagree on the cardio, there is no better feeling than a 400/800/1500 m race.

----------


## doby48

> I have to disagree on the cardio, there is no better feeling than a 400/800/1500 m race.


AGREED! Treadmills in a gym can be boring but cardio outside is the best! If you have to work inside just think of how much faster you will be when you can do some cardio outside  :Smilie:

----------


## Flexor

> AGREED! Treadmills in a gym can be boring but cardio outside is the best! If you have to work inside just think of how much faster you will be when you can do some cardio outside


Ahh, the feeling of pumping up a hill on a road racing bike, or at the end of a 1 hour steady jog you grind out another half mile of almost flat out striding. Outdoor cardio is amazing, you get a huge release of endorphins and adren a l i ne and you can push yourself to the limits and feel on top of the world afterward. There is also nothing like being in the elements, yesterday I ran for 45mins in the rain and I got back soaked but I loved it even more.

----------


## Smak

Front lateral raises with dumbells

Concentration curls standing up

----------


## chest6

cardio is pretty damn boring but in a week or so I'll be more like "Cardio..whats that?"  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## singern

> Front lateral raises with dumbells
> 
> Concentration curls standing up



The Asss on your avatar is all the exercise anybody needs......

----------


## JAYROD

flat dumbell flyes

----------


## tiger909

clean and jerk

----------


## crash187ct

squats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Papi93

> Front lateral raises with dumbells
> 
> Concentration curls standing up


Hey Smak!
What do you mean by concentration curls standing up?

----------


## UberSteroids

> EZCurl barbell with perfect form.
> Love it when it feels like the Biceps are gonna explode!


You got it right brother  :Big Grin:  Same for me ! Also Dips, Dumbbell bench, and hammer curls.

----------


## Papi93

Obviously, not the most effective exercise to perform but Preacher Curls are my favorite.

----------


## Smedman101

Shoulders...barbell shrugs best bump...if you got em

----------


## catabolic kid

I think my all time favorite is *weighted dips* keeping your body perpindicular to the floor.

----------


## catabolic kid

> Front lateral raises with dumbells
> 
> Concentration curls standing up


Front Raise, Lateral Raise or Both combined ( I see some people do both alternating front raises with lateral raises)?

There is no such thing as a front lateral-raise.

----------


## geobatman

1. wide flat bench press
2. push-ups
3. pull-ups
4. dips

----------


## URMaster

DIPS Far and away my favorite excercise.

----------


## Papi93

Here's a link to my favorite:

http://abcbodybuilding.com/excercise...ACHERCURLS.htm

----------


## Hackamaniac

just flatbench press for myself is probably my favorite

----------


## anabolicarms

i like doing dumbell curls to the maximum weight and watching my viens go crazy

----------


## swingbatta

squats

gotta love the pain!

----------


## kloter1

weighted dips
tbar rows
sldl

----------


## Mike Dura

I love the good ole wide gripped bench press

----------


## Johns329

Bench. Strictly for my ego!

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Deadlifts. I love seeing a bar flex.

----------


## Squatman51

hmmm... this is an easy one...SQUAT and i love to do hang cleans too :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MartyMcFly

Deadlifts

----------


## Wordsworth

a lot of weight execises:
dips
pullups and variations

----------


## stunner5000pt

my favourites are the deadlift and the squat dead even

----------


## TexN343

> I have to disagree on the cardio, there is no better feeling than a 400/800/1500 m race.


I love the 400m sprint. Go all out while you have the whole track. My best time is 52secs. Never had the gas to do anything longer. My best mile time was just under 6mins. Favorite weights lift is power clean.

----------


## Undecided09

Deadlifts, by far, very athletic move in my opinion, without going into a sport specific move....

----------


## DwinsChamps

Hang cleans all the way. I feel like a badass catching the bar with my ass at my heals and powering 'er up.

----------


## flexin-rph

As my avatar denotes.....

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

calf raises when i rack the machine  :AaGreen22:

----------


## speedtraining

flat bench.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Incline bb press and db shoulder press

----------


## firmechicano831

I love doing bench and working out the chest. Although in women the first thing I look at is their face of course but the legs and ass turn me on.

----------


## Pneumatic

HEAVY (20,000lbs/min+) 1/4 squats.

----------


## Streaker

Squats

----------


## vacarski

squats/leg press superset
weighted dips
dumbell flat bench
dumbell flys
dumbell shoulder presses (really heavy)
dumbell curls
seated close grip rows
close grip t-bar rows with barbell

could go on forever, love em all

----------


## Mustangs_rule54

By far Dead lifts

----------


## binny

seated leg curls, tricep pulldown, basically anything that works the legs!

----------


## Grizzly420

incline bench press. I like upper chest seperation

----------


## Stackt007

standing db curls ....arms are strongest point

----------


## jman98z24

Squats are my favorite with dips as a close second.

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

pull ups, rows
i love anything upper back

----------


## RuhlFreak55

one-arm dumbell rows probably followed by squats then DB shoulder presses

----------


## stunner5000pt

in this order

squats
dips
deadlifts
standing military press

----------


## Mizfit

lat pull downs with the triangle grip..(no idea if it has a name)

----------


## IronReload04

bench press and deadlifts

----------


## Natty99

Defiantely EZ barbell Curls!

----------


## D7M

pullups

----------


## liftinghard

deads

----------


## Grappler13

Hands Down!

----------


## MrMeathead

I love all lifts not related to the quads. I used to just think i hated training legs but now i realize i just absolutely hate using quads. I HATE squats. lol. Bench and curls are by far my favorite.

----------


## Kk570h

Surprised didn't see anybody mention 21s ! I find that to be my most effective bicep exercise.. Also love flys on inclined bench ; last I would say pull ups for full upper body strength and mass

----------


## Armykid93

Deadlifts

----------


## Chuckdiesel

There is nothing like a good set of heavy ass tbar rows thats sets my back workout into high gear! Plus all those 45's on the bar look pretty damn cool!  :Wink:

----------


## Chuckdiesel

> Deadlifts


^^^agree

----------


## Chuckdiesel

oooh I also love to set a cable pulley down low and set a bench to about a 40-50 degree incline and do seated/lying cable curls...now this one hits the spot!

----------


## gearbox

> oooh I also love to set a cable pulley down low and set a bench to about a 40-50 degree incline and do seated/lying cable curls...now this one hits the spot!


I will have to try this out...

1. Dips
2. Squats
3. Seated dip/more like a tricep push down

----------


## Big Dawg

you cant beat a squat. Love leg days!

----------


## stpete

Flat Bench DB's and Bent Over DB's.

Re-introducing Good Mornings on Monday. Should be fun.

----------


## JDBeretta

Incline DB presses.

----------


## fit2bOld

Anything tricep

----------


## Kk570h

> Anything tricep


That really narrows it down....

----------


## Awesome_Archy

> oooh I also love to set a cable pulley down low and set a bench to about a 40-50 degree incline and do seated/lying cable curls...now this one hits the spot!


agreed, i like to super-set em with standing curls using 10lb plates and by the 5th set i can't complete 4 full standing curls.

----------


## xun_18

inclined bench and dips

----------


## gixxerboy1

fist pump

----------


## Kk570h

> fist pump


lolllllll

----------


## MajorPectorial

favourite 

squats (used to bench)

Best for me

Incline bench (Used to be squats) 

Funny that

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

seated rows with that small little two handed handle for close grip, i love the stretch i get on my sets and i love the feeling like i hatched wings after the exercise ahaha, 

if i got the form right for squats and deadlifts , id imagine theyd be my best if i could put bigger weight up

----------


## JayBee

decline dumbell press all day

----------


## al_capone

Sex +1

----------


## Big Balta

+ Anything tricep also... and bicep. Love arms day in general.

----------


## Big Balta

But more specifically, tricep extension using curl bar on bench.

----------


## ZZ13

Leg press, always been my favorite 1080 plus the sled was my BIGGEST up until two days ago. I told my buddy I was going for 1170 and it came up not so bad so I through on two more plates and it was tough but I got 6 good ones and thought what the hell lets give it a go. So I loaded the sled with 28 plates and they weren't pretty but I got 2 reps at 1350lbs and I've been jacked about it  :Smilie:  Goal for the end of the month is to be able to do 3 sets of 8 at 1500lbs+

----------


## Fari

> SQUATS!
> 
> heavy and low.. ass to the grass!


+1!!!

----------


## prodigious

Wide grip pull-ups. All day.

----------


## songdog

I like squats :7up:

----------


## chuckfinley

I could do to t-bar rows alll day long. Lol

----------


## Conrad0032

Deadlifts no doubt haha. True test of strength. Just chalk up the hands, strap on the belt if you need, play some good metal music or w/e you like and go at it haha. Of course that's assuming you're technique and for are spot on  :Big Grin:  Deadlifts are where it's at, love them for life.

----------


## IRISH 425

Burpies with kettleballs :-)

----------


## ironbeck

skiing, playing tennis.....as far as working out squat, pull ups, tricepts

----------


## Misery13

Full range squats. But I'd like to try an exercise called the mechanical ox. Done on a special machine. It's a squat/deadlift/good-morning combo.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

It's a tie with between bench dips and

shrugs with the cambered barbell behind the back--just like Lee Haney said to do 'em.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

> Surprised didn't see anybody mention 21s ! I find that to be my most effective bicep exercise


Shit. I feel like an idiot for forgetting 21s. Goods stuff, man.

----------


## bob87

21's are great such a burn!!!! 

But I hang out for deadlifts I love them and I'm trying to get to 200kgs sitting at 170 at the moment.

Next to that is decline dumbell press

----------


## keep fightin

love the feel of heavy cable rows with serious metal in my ears..

----------


## GBR47

> 21's are great such a burn!!!! 
> 
> But I hang out for deadlifts I love them and I'm trying to get to 200kgs sitting at 170 at the moment.
> 
> Next to that is decline dumbell press


Love decline db press! It really activate my chest

----------


## iLoveSquats

check username  :Wink:

----------


## ac guy

Heavy DB flat bench. Feels like I could grab a poker card with my pecs when doing them.

----------


## Mason380

Preacher curls love the bicep pumps

----------


## Roqua

Big fan of cleans, squats, box jumps, and dips.

----------


## Daniel_CN

Deadlift

----------


## nikepump8844

Deadlifts for sure. Military barbell press for 2nd place

----------


## Renesis

Deadlift and Squats awwww yeahhhhh

----------


## Too Little Muscles

Press behind the neck on the Smith machine. This was the exercise Kevin Levrone used to develop those amazing shoulders he had.

----------


## Armykid93

Deadlifts for sure. I'll be doing them every work out in heaven haha

----------


## G Lock

I like benching the most because I see the most progress and thats how I gauge my overall strength for my upperbody, I can also gauge my weakness when benching so thats always a good thing. 
#1 bench
#2 barbell/dumbbell curls
I think my biceps are geneticly strong so I always had fun with biceps

----------


## acadmia

i have so many succh as incline bench press, shoulder press, lat pul down.

----------


## Kenlie

Propably calf raise with a smith machine. It's the only move where I can actually use heavy weights!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Armykid93

Deadlifts for sure. I love them

----------


## srt4wad

Incl db curls

----------


## JAB1

I love all shoulder workouts.. Hate deadlifts and squats but always do them, its leg day in about 10 mins for me, ugh..

----------


## Far from massive

It was pullovers on a machine, till last week when I tore my pec ....dammit

----------


## castiron

SQUAT is the ULTIMATE full body workout. It boosts metabolism, natty test, strength, core, endurance, explosiveness, and so on. Definitely my favorite.

----------


## Armykid93

> SQUAT is the ULTIMATE full body workout. It boosts metabolism, natty test, strength, core, endurance, explosiveness, and so on. Definitely my favorite.


I feel like deadlifts do this better but squats are equally as important in my opinion

----------


## reevezy91

I hate deadlifts n squats i should do them more realy 

I like bench press and precher bench for biceps

----------


## snowblowjoe

deadlifts first
leg press second
squats third

----------


## auswest

Bent over bar rows #1
Deadlift #2
Military press #3

----------


## lovbyts

Back of the head pull downs.
That's where I have my hands on the back of my woman's head pulling down when she is giving me head.  :Smilie:  She doesnt like it when I use her ears for handles. hahahaha

----------


## Dpyle

> Back of the head pull downs.
> That's where I have my hands on the back of my woman's head pulling down when she is giving me head.  She doesnt like it when I use her ears for handles. hahahaha


I prefer to alter the position so it's more of a push down myself

----------


## zivot

Clean and Jerks, but I currently don't have access to do them, so it would be somewhere between the back squat (Olympic), zercher squat, or deadlift. The thing I hate about the deadlift though is you can't do them on the regular, but that also build anticipation.

----------


## curioususer

dumbbell chest press

----------


## Armykid93

> dumbbell chest press


Agree

----------


## chrisdog212

love me some squats and cleans!

----------


## Mpd22

skull crushers

----------


## Razor

Calves calves calves

----------


## bobjack

deadlifts by far my favorite
second being shrugs
third military press

----------


## Bevsta123

the one where i have a female in front of me bending over haha,

serious note now, id have to say ether out of Bench or Rows  :Smilie:

----------


## Jonnyg419

Deads, I feel like a freakin animal when I do a heavy deadlift day

----------


## brocato

bench press

----------

